# T-Gauge: The Smallest Model Trains in the World



## adnar (May 20, 2010)

Hello All,

Informing everyone that *T-Gauge*, the smallest model Train system in the world is now available for enthusiasts in the US & Canada.

Have a look at:
<http://www.trainaidsa.com/shop-tgauge.shtml>

Orders shipped worldwide. Payments accepted via Paypal, Money Orders and checks. No credit cards.

Feel free to contact us via email on site. Vendors interested in selling at Train Shows welcome, custom layout design and building services available through "Affiliates".

And for news on new releases and other interesting updates, please subscribe to our mailing list via the link on site.

Contact us directly at: [email protected] for information that you may need.


----------

